# Script soll auf Tabelle begrenzt sein.



## Pocke (21. September 2003)

Also ich versuche seit nunmehr weiss ich wieviel Stunden ein Script auf eine Tabelle zu begrenzen, alledings funktioniert das nicht.

Ich versuche das nun mal ausführlich zu erklären:
In der Mitte meiner noch nicht fertigen Page befindet sich ein Ovales Bild. In diesem ist per Dreamweaver eine viereckige Tabelle eingefügt. In dieser Tabelle soll nun ein Newsscript ausgeführt werden. So weit so gut, das Skript wird einwandfrei angezeigt, allerdings hält es sich weder an die breite der tabelle noch an die Höhe. Ich hätte es gerne, dass man, wenn das Skript am Ende der Tabelle angekommen ist, dass man dann anfangen muss zu scrollen.

Das Problem ist, soweit ich das sehe, dass man in die Tabelle keinen Frame mehr einfügen kann oder? Bei mir funktioniert das jedenfalls nicht.

Die Frage ist also ob ich das auch irgendwie so machen kann...

Für eine hilfreiche Antwort wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du die Tabelle in einem eigenen IFrame integrierst, oder in einem DIV-Bereich und per CSS das OverFlow einfach auf Scroll setzt?
Denn von alleine kommt bei einer Tabelle natürlich keine Scrollbalken.
Das meine ich dann z. B. so:

<IFrame SRC="Datei.name">
     <Table></Table>
</IFrame>

oder per DIV:

<DIV Style="OverFlow: Scroll">
    <Table></Table>
</DIV>

Bei dem DIV ist allerdings anzumerken, dass es nicht mit Opera funktioniert.


----------



## Pocke (21. September 2003)

Also das mit dem DIV funktioniert schonmal nicht. Folgender Code steht da bei mir:
<DIV Style="OverFlow: Scroll"> 
                    <table width="234" height="215" border="0">
                      <tr>
                        <td height="211" valign="top"> 
                          <?php
    chdir("corenews2");
    include("shownews.php");
?>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                  </table>
 </DIV>

Allerdings geht das Ding immernoch nach unten raus.

Den Teil mit dem IFrame habe ich ned so ganz verstanden:
<IFrame SRC="Datei.name">
<Table></Table>
</IFrame>
Was muss denn in dieses Datei.name rein?

Hoffe du kannst mir nochmal helfen =)


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

In der Datei des Iframes müsste dann eine extra html-datei rein, in der dann die Tabelle ist.

Ich hoffe, ich denke jetzt nicht in eine falsche Richtung?! Denn ich geh jetzt davon aus, dass die Tabelle selbst größer wird und dadurch, wenn nötig ein Scrollbalken kommt. Oder meinst du das nicht so


----------

